
Free, easy, automated HTTPS for Node.js - piercey4
https://github.com/DylanPiercey/auto-sni
======
jrapdx3
Recently I've started using letsencrypt to generate certs for our web servers.
Even on FreeBSD, which LE considers an "experimental" platform and not yet
fully supported, using LE was a breeze, and worked without a hitch.

This project looks interesting, and seems like it should be pretty simple to
set up. Since it appears http.createServer() and auto-sni.createServer() have
the same interface, there shouldn't be a problem using it, assuming no
significant glitches show up.

Currently our node servers run behind nginx, which has effectively managed
http->https redirect, establishing TLS connections, etc. Depending on the
situation, conceivably doing it all in node itself could be a reasonable
approach.

~~~
dspillett
_> Currently our node servers run behind nginx, which has effectively managed
http->https redirect,_

I'm considering trying [https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/)
for that as it has LE automation built in (though you might find there are
similarly easy integration options for nginx too). I like the idea of dealing
with SSL via reverse proxy and not needing anything in my application code to
care.

~~~
jrapdx3
LE is working on automating installation of certs on nginx, but not ready yet.
Not a big deal though. Once I had LE set up, needed to edit only 2 lines in
nginx config to point to the LE certs location. So when LE certs are renewed,
nginx will use them automatically and nothing else needs to be done.

> I like the idea of dealing with SSL via reverse proxy and not needing
> anything in my application code to care.

Yes, a good reason to reverse proxy, also, besides TLS there's HTTP/2, and
running multiple web servers, etc. on the same machine...

------
jb007
Creating a Letsencrypt certificate manually could be quite a pain so its nice
to see most of it automated. We should see many Node.js host that automate the
SSL certificate creation and installation process for their customers.

Juts for information purposes, a list of host that supports Letsencrypt is
being maintained here: [https://github.com/letsencrypt/letsencrypt/wiki/Web-
Hosting-...](https://github.com/letsencrypt/letsencrypt/wiki/Web-Hosting-
Supporting-LE)

